# Loggin in and out



## taffy19 (Aug 23, 2006)

Is it new that we can no longer log in and out?  I tried it several times and cleared the cache and even restarted the computer but I am always logged in now.  Is it my old Mac or is this new?


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 23, 2006)

iconnections said:
			
		

> Is it new that we can no longer log in and out?  I tried it several times and cleared the cache and even restarted the computer but I am always logged in now.  Is it my old Mac or is this new?



No, nothing has changed.

What happens when you click the "Log Out" link in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page?  That should log you out and give you a message saying all your cookies from the bbs have been cleared.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 24, 2006)

A couple of times I have logged out and when I returned found I was still logged in.  Now I watch to make sure I get those returns about cookies. Sometimes it just turns gray and doesn't really log me off.  Mmmm, cookies.  Gotta go.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 24, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> No, nothing has changed.
> 
> What happens when you click the "Log Out" link in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page? That should log you out and give you a message saying all your cookies from the bbs have been cleared.


It says that I am logged out. When I come back later and open a new page, I am still logged in. I never noticed this with the PC so I cleaned the cache in the Safari browser and closed it. When I started up again, I was still logged in and then I cleaned the cache again and restarted the computer and I am still logged in. 

It must be the Mac. Many features are different on the Mac from the PC, I have noticed. However, I never had this happen before until today. Could it be a system update? We get them now too more often.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 24, 2006)

Perhaps you have something on your system, besides browser cookies, that saves your login information and logs you in automatically. 

The browser itself may have the ability to save form information and fill out the login form for you, or you may have some separate form-entry software.


----------



## The Conch Man (Aug 24, 2006)

I think its the "Remember Me" ~~ If you ever check this box for any reason ~~ It writes it to your hard disk for that website ~~ So ~~ even if you have logged-off & cleared everything that you are supposed to do ~~ You will always be logged-in the next time you sign-on ~~ Of course ~~ this is ~~ "JMHO" ~~


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, I can tell you it's not MAC exclusive. Yesterday I had to log out three times before I finally got the cookies cleared.  When I bring the web site back after a successful log off my password manager "remembers me", puts my log in info in and then gives me access to the site.  Like I said, I just have to make sure when I log off and it says are you sure, I press yes and wait for the all cookies cleared indication.


----------



## Elli (Aug 24, 2006)

Just curious - what is the reasoning behind logging out each day?  I've always stayed logged in, never log out, and have had no problems.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 24, 2006)

There is no need to log out if your PC is secure. However, if you log in on a publicly-used PC or any other machine that others might use, you should log out after each use to ensure that no one else accidentally (as happened about six months ago) or purposely posts messages with your user name!


----------



## isisdave (Aug 26, 2006)

There is something different since a day or two ago.  I NEVER had to log in and never got logged out when on the BBS. Today, every two or three pages I apparently am logged out, because when the login prompt appears my automatic password filler-inner prompts me for the master password.  Very annoying.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 31, 2006)

isisdave said:
			
		

> There is something different since a day or two ago.  I NEVER had to log in and never got logged out when on the BBS. Today, every two or three pages I apparently am logged out, because when the login prompt appears my automatic password filler-inner prompts me for the master password.  Very annoying.



Click 'Remember Me' when you first login.  See: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955


----------

